# is this a rear engine oil seal leak?



## shaawnhnf (Jan 25, 2015)

Finally got under my 2003 pathfinder to see what was leaking oil. I was hoping for an oil cooler seal leak but while there is some oil leaking from the oil cooler seal, most of the oil is coming from a small notch between the transmission and oil/engine housing. Can anyone tell me what is leaking?


http://1drv.ms/1Elo9GY

Hopefully this link to the pic works


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To me, it looks like the rear crankshaft seal is leaking.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could very well be a rear main seal leak, or even possibly a leak at the rear of the oil pan. First, make sure there isn't a leak above the bellhousing that is leaking down; if it's clean above the bellhousing, then the trans will need to be removed to see exactly where the leak is coming from.


----------



## shaawnhnf (Jan 25, 2015)

*Thanks*

there does seem to be a bit of an oil film where the transmission joins the engine above the oil pan - the small notch where the drips appear is on the bottom of this seam - guess this is the bell housing? The leak is definitely above the oil pan.

Pulling the transmission is out of my league - any idea of the cost to repair a rear main seal oil or rear crankshaft seal leak? The truck has 240K on it but runs great and is in good shape overall.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The bellhousing is the front part of the transmission, the case that surrounds the torque converter. For estimates, try this site:

Auto Repair Estimates - Get Honest Car Repair Costs


----------



## newguy86 (Jan 24, 2015)

With the right amount of basic automotive knowledge, and the proper tools to do the job; you could do this job in a few hours and save yourself some major money, and learn something along the way.

Haynes Online Repair Manual is working great for me. It has all the proper procedures of how to do any sort of job on the vehicle. And it indicates which tools, lubricants, parts, etc. to use for each specific job on the car; to be done. All that for $16.99 online for a 365 day subscription. I can even print a few sheets off per week. Check it out at: Do It Yourself (DIY) Repair Manual Online from Haynes


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A "few" hours, likely working on the ground? Have you ever pulled a transmission/transfer case out of an R50 Pathfinder? You might spend a "few" hours just dealing with the exhaust system if the bolts and nuts are good and rusty!


----------



## newguy86 (Jan 24, 2015)

You're probably right. I've had no experience with that vehicle.


----------



## shaawnhnf (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for the advice - I had some thoughts about trying to do the repairs myself - but without a lift I am concerned about the "time on the ground" and breaking/stripping old rusty bolts. Getting quotes from various shops here in Charleston SC. Dealership wants $900 while a certified Nissan Tech an hour away wants $600. Hoping to find someone below $500 I can trust. Also want to degrease the leak area this weekend and verify I don't have other sources. The oil cooler seal is leaking slightly - but that one I can handle I think.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If that's parts and labor, $600 is a pretty fair price, especially if he has experience doing the job. Cheaper's not always better!


----------

